# ISO young adult rehome



## jschallh (Mar 29, 2021)

We want a dog age 1-4 but would rather it not be from a rescue as it seems hard to really know their health or true temperament. I’ve emailed off the HCA breeders website but wonder if anyone else has leads? I’m open to a mix too (havapoo or havachon). Looking for a dog that is calm, sweet, loving, good with kids and other dogs, even temperament, okay being left alone for normal life stuff (we work from home but I shuttle kids around), not super yappy, happy to sit by my feet while I work or cook and also happy to go for a walk. If anyone has leads, I would appreciate it!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jschallh said:


> We want a dog age 1-4 but would rather it not be from a rescue as it seems hard to really know their health or true temperament. I’ve emailed off the HCA breeders website but wonder if anyone else has leads? I’m open to a mix too (havapoo or havachon). Looking for a dog that is calm, sweet, loving, good with kids and other dogs, even temperament, okay being left alone for normal life stuff (we work from home but I shuttle kids around), not super yappy, happy to sit by my feet while I work or cook and also happy to go for a walk. If anyone has leads, I would appreciate it!


These are even scarcer than puppies these days. I would continue doing what you are doing... networking with good breeders and getting the word out there that you re looking for a retired breeder, show dog or returned, older puppy. It really is a matter of being in the rite place at the right time when some one has one to place and your name comes to mind because they have recently talked to you!

Honestly, when you are talking to Havanese breeders, I would NOT mention your interest in mixed breeds. It won't win you points.


----------



## jschallh (Mar 29, 2021)

krandall said:


> These are even scarcer than puppies these days. I would continue doing what you are doing... networking with good breeders and getting the word out there that you re looking for a retired breeder, show dog or returned, older puppy. It really is a matter of being in the rite place at the right time when some one has one to place and your name comes to mind because they have recently talked to you!
> 
> Honestly, when you are talking to Havanese breeders, I would NOT mention your interest in mixed breeds. It won't win you points.





krandall said:


> These are even scarcer than puppies these days. I would continue doing what you are doing... networking with good breeders and getting the word out there that you re looking for a retired breeder, show dog or returned, older puppy. It really is a matter of being in the rite place at the right time when some one has one to place and your name comes to mind because they have recently talked to you!
> 
> Honestly, when you are talking to Havanese breeders, I would NOT mention your interest in mixed breeds. It won't win you points.


I understand. I know that the high quality breeders would not breed a mutt. I would much prefer a pure bred Havanese. But I have also been on this search for a year now so if I found the right dog and it was a mutt, I would take it. I've been looking at rescues and rarely do you ever get to know for sure if the dog is pure bred or not. The rescues just scare me since the dogs aren't necessarily themselves yet and haven't been monitored longer term to know of any health issues. But if someone knew of a friend or family member rehoming a dog and it was a mutt, I may take that risk if I trusted them. I just want a dog with the temperament I'm looking for. Pure bred is a better guarantee for health but it's so hard to find these types of dogs that I'm opening up my parameters a bit.

I think my recent experience with a "quality" breeder has me opening up options as well. I bought a puppy from a well known breeder (I will not mention names as my motive is not to bad mouth them, but to share my background). Within a week, he was vomiting multiple times a day. Aggression started to show (red line behavior). I worked for months to clear up his gut and succeeded but the aggression remained. I ran labs on him, hired trainers, talked to the vet. The vet had to handle him with a towel and muzzle just to get him on the table. The consensus was that no one knew what was causing the aggression but that it was NOT normal for a Havanese puppy (or any well bred puppy). Maybe it was still something medical I never found. But I had to return him. It made me realize that even with the best breeders, nothing is guaranteed. I would have done much better with a mutt. So, I'm more open minded now. But I am not willing to take on a puppy again. I want to know the temperament of the dog I'm getting.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jschallh said:


> I understand. I know that the high quality breeders would not breed a mutt. I would much prefer a pure bred Havanese. But I have also been on this search for a year now so if I found the right dog and it was a mutt, I would take it. I've been looking at rescues and rarely do you ever get to know for sure if the dog is pure bred or not. The rescues just scare me since the dogs aren't necessarily themselves yet and haven't been monitored longer term to know of any health issues. But if someone knew of a friend or family member rehoming a dog and it was a mutt, I may take that risk if I trusted them. I just want a dog with the temperament I'm looking for. Pure bred is a better guarantee for health but it's so hard to find these types of dogs that I'm opening up my parameters a bit.
> 
> I think my recent experience with a "quality" breeder has me opening up options as well. I bought a puppy from a well known breeder (I will not mention names as my motive is not to bad mouth them, but to share my background). Within a week, he was vomiting multiple times a day. Aggression started to show (red line behavior). I worked for months to clear up his gut and succeeded but the aggression remained. I ran labs on him, hired trainers, talked to the vet. The vet had to handle him with a towel and muzzle just to get him on the table. The consensus was that no one knew what was causing the aggression but that it was NOT normal for a Havanese puppy (or any well bred puppy). Maybe it was still something medical I never found. But I had to return him. It made me realize that even with the best breeders, nothing is guaranteed. I would have done much better with a mutt. So, I'm more open minded now. But I am not willing to take on a puppy again. I want to know the temperament of the dog I'm getting.


Even the best breeder in the world can have a puppy that has something go wrong. Good breeders stand behind their puppies and take them back if there is a problem. What you are describing is rare in the EXTREME, even among "puppy mill" Havanese. People have problems with crooked legs, more health problems and have a REALLY hard time potty training puppy mill Havanese. The dog might be shyer than the typical Havanese bred by a reputable breeder who raises her puppies well. But what YOU are describing is WAY outside the norm for the breed, as your professionals advised you. It had nothing to do with the age of the dog specifically.

But if you want to get an older dog, that's absolutely fine. You just need to be aware that it's taking pretty much EVERYONE a year or more to source a Havanese, puppy or otherwise these days. So your search time is not out of the ordinary. Because you want something specific (an older dog) that is in shorter supply, means that it is probably that the search will take longer! 

I fully understand that you are willing to take a mixed breed dog being rehomed from another pet home that's fine. The only pure bred Havanese that you are likely to find from such a home will be an underbred puppy mill-type dog, because I don't know of any reputable breeders that doesn't require, in their contract, that if the puppy is to be rehomed for any reason, that the breeder isn't involved in that rehoming.


----------



## jschallh (Mar 29, 2021)

krandall said:


> Even the best breeder in the world can have a puppy that has something go wrong. Good breeders stand behind their puppies and take them back if there is a problem. What you are describing is rare in the EXTREME, even among "puppy mill" Havanese. People have problems with crooked legs, more health problems and have a REALLY hard time potty training puppy mill Havanese. The dog might be shyer than the typical Havanese bred by a reputable breeder who raises her puppies well. But what YOU are describing is WAY outside the norm for the breed, as your professionals advised you. It had nothing to do with the age of the dog specifically.
> 
> But if you want to get an older dog, that's absolutely fine. You just need to be aware that it's taking pretty much EVERYONE a year or more to source a Havanese, puppy or otherwise these days. So your search time is not out of the ordinary. Because you want something specific (an older dog) that is in shorter supply, means that it is probably that the search will take longer!
> 
> I fully understand that you are willing to take a mixed breed dog being rehomed from another pet home that's fine. The only pure bred Havanese that you are likely to find from such a home will be an underbred puppy mill-type dog, because I don't know of any reputable breeders that doesn't require, in their contract, that if the puppy is to be rehomed for any reason, that the breeder isn't involved in that rehoming.


Totally agree. I'm willing to wait. I also have emails into various breeders and I hope they will think of me if they do get a rehome.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jschallh said:


> Totally agree. I'm willing to wait. I also have emails into various breeders and I hope they will think of me if they do get a rehome.


That sounds good! Keep in touch with them now and then, in a chatty way. Even if they don’t have one personally, they may know someone else who does. I recenly played match maker between a person looking for an agility dog and a breeder who had been holding onto a really nice girl because she specifically wanted her to go to an agility home. Breeders know other breeders!


----------



## LinaLou (9 mo ago)

jschallh said:


> We want a dog age 1-4 but would rather it not be from a rescue as it seems hard to really know their health or true temperament. I’ve emailed off the HCA breeders website but wonder if anyone else has leads? I’m open to a mix too (havapoo or havachon). Looking for a dog that is calm, sweet, loving, good with kids and other dogs, even temperament, okay being left alone for normal life stuff (we work from home but I shuttle kids around), not super yappy, happy to sit by my feet while I work or cook and also happy to go for a walk. If anyone has leads, I would appreciate it!


Hi there,
If you are still looking please contact me.
503-407-5613


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

LinaLou said:


> Hi there,
> If you are still looking please contact me.
> 503-407-5613


What is your kennel name or are you re-homing your own pet?


----------



## LinaLou (9 mo ago)

StarrLhasa said:


> What is your kennel name or are you re-homing your own pet?


Neither, I have been looking for an adult dog myself. I came across a breeder in Albany Oregon who is retiring her 4 year old female and is looking for a Forever home. There is a situation that I would be glad to share with you, if you are interested. My phone number is 503-407-5613. Tina


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

LinaLou said:


> Neither, I have been looking for an adult dog myself. I came across a breeder in Albany Oregon who is retiring her 4 year old female and is looking for a Forever home. There is a situation that I would be glad to share with you, if you are interested. My phone number is 503-407-5613. Tina


If this breeder is Perkins Puppies, they appear to breed mutts only. 

If it is a reputable breeder, why keep it a secret?

Have you contact breeder/members of the local club,Oregon Trail Havanese? Contact and Breeder Directory


----------



## LinaLou (9 mo ago)

StarrLhasa said:


> If this breeder is Perkins Puppies, they appear to breed mutts only.
> 
> If it is a reputable breeder, why keep it a secret?
> 
> Have you contact breeder/members of the local club,Oregon Trail Havanese? Contact and Breeder Directory


It’s not a secret, I don’t believe she’s a good breeder and am hoping to find this poor dog a good home! I’m preparing to call the humane society if I can’t help.


----------

